# الرجا المساعدة فى تفسير انطونيوس فكري



## supermario (9 يونيو 2008)

على هذا الرابط نجد تفسير انطونيوس فكري للإصحاح التاسع عشر فى إنجيل لوقا
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Luke/19

وفى معرض تفسيره للأية 27 التى تقول
"اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي"

نجد انطونيوس فكرى يقول فى تفسيره :
"-  بعد مدة لم يحددها السيد (فلا داعي أن نحاول تحديدها نحن) سيأتي في مجده ليدين [1] الذين رفضوه= إذبحوهم قدامي. [2] ليحاسب كل منّا عما فعله بوزناته (أمنائه)."

وأقول أن الأية المذكورة لا تتحدث عن أى مدة بل الأمر مباشر والمطلوب تنفيذه وقتياً بدليل القول 
" فاتوا بهم الى هنا " ولكن نجده يحاول أن يوحى بأن ذلك للحساب يوم الدينونة وهذا مالم يقال 

هل من مساعدة ؟؟
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجا المساعدة فى تفسير انطونيوس فكري*



supermario قال:


> على هذا الرابط نجد تفسير انطونيوس فكري للإصحاح التاسع عشر فى إنجيل لوقا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Luke/19
> 
> وفى معرض تفسيره للأية 27 التى تقول
> ...



[Q-BIBLE] لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع
22 فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع
23 فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا
24 ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء
25 فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء
26 لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه
27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي[/Q-BIBLE]
*
v "إن كل من له يُعطى" [26]. من له الإيمان يُعطى معرفة، ومن له معرفة يُعطى حبًا، ومن له الحب يُعطى الميراث.

القديس إكليمنضس السكندري 

v "وأما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم، فأتوا بهم إلى هنا، واذبحوهم قدامي" [27]. ليته لا يهمل أحد في مقابلة الملك لئلا يُطرد من حجال العريس.

ليته لا يوجد بيننا من يستقبله بكآبة، لئلا يُدان كمواطنٍ شرير يرفض استقباله كملكٍ عليه. 

لنأتِ إليه معًا ببهجة، ولنستقبله بفرح، ونتمسك بوليمتنا بكل أمانة.


لو كان المسيح قال لفظا الان لكن لم يقل الان وانت تفسر علي مزاجك 

ثالثا هل ذكر نص ان التلاميذ اوتو بالناس وذبحوهم يا ريت تفتينا 

لماذا لا تاخذ بالمثل الاسلامي من قال لا اعرف فقد افتي*



My Rock قال:


> اولا انصحك ان تقرأ السطور (الاعداد) الي قبلها و بعدها لتفهم!
> 
> Luk 19:12  فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ.
> Luk 19:13  فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ.
> ...



افلا تعقلون


----------



## supermario (9 يونيو 2008)

إنت بتتكلم عن أيه يا استاذ ؟

إن كون المسيح لم يقل الأن لا تبطل الأمر لقوله " فأتو بهم إلى هنا " والمقصود إلى حيث يتكلم وقدد حدد المكان وعدم تحديده للزمان لا ينفى الأمر على ما أظن

وكون أنه ليس هناك نص يقول بأن التلاميذ لم ياتوا بالناس ليذبحوهم قدامه لا يبطل الأمر أيضا إذ أننا نتحدث عن الأمر نفسه لا عن رد فعلهم عليه إذ أنه بديهيا أن عدم تنفيذ الأمر لا يعنى عدم صدوره من الأساس وسؤالك بالتالى لا يستند على أى منطق , إذ قد يكون عدم تنفيذهم للأمر لخوف أو ضعف مثلا وذلك لا يبطل صدور الأمر كما سبق القول.

​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجا المساعدة فى تفسير انطونيوس فكري*

0لماذا لا تقرا هل يوجد نص ان التلاميذ قتبلو افتينا ثم موضوعاتك كلها كوبي وبيست ثم لو كان المسيح قال هتوهم الان تختلف حبيبي الم تاخذ الازمنة



supermario قال:


> على هذا الرابط نجد تفسير انطونيوس فكري للإصحاح التاسع عشر فى إنجيل لوقا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Luke/19
> 
> وفى معرض تفسيره للأية 27 التى تقول
> ...



[Q-BIBLE] لاني كنت اخاف منك اذ انت انسان صارم تاخذ ما لم تضع و تحصد ما لم تزرع
22 فقال له من فمك ادينك ايها العبد الشرير عرفت اني انسان صارم اخذ ما لم اضع و احصد ما لم ازرع
23 فلماذا لم تضع فضتي على مائدة الصيارفة فكنت متى جئت استوفيها مع ربا
24 ثم قال للحاضرين خذوا منه المنا و اعطوه للذي عنده العشرة الامناء
25 فقالوا له يا سيد عنده عشرة امناء
26 لاني اقول لكم ان كل من له يعطى و من ليس له فالذي عنده يؤخذ منه
27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي[/Q-BIBLE]
*
v "إن كل من له يُعطى" [26]. من له الإيمان يُعطى معرفة، ومن له معرفة يُعطى حبًا، ومن له الحب يُعطى الميراث.

القديس إكليمنضس السكندري 

v "وأما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن أملك عليهم، فأتوا بهم إلى هنا، واذبحوهم قدامي" [27]. ليته لا يهمل أحد في مقابلة الملك لئلا يُطرد من حجال العريس.

ليته لا يوجد بيننا من يستقبله بكآبة، لئلا يُدان كمواطنٍ شرير يرفض استقباله كملكٍ عليه. 

لنأتِ إليه معًا ببهجة، ولنستقبله بفرح، ونتمسك بوليمتنا بكل أمانة.


لو كان المسيح قال لفظا الان لكن لم يقل الان وانت تفسر علي مزاجك 

ثالثا هل ذكر نص ان التلاميذ اوتو بالناس وذبحوهم يا ريت تفتينا 

لماذا لا تاخذ بالمثل الاسلامي من قال لا اعرف فقد افتي*



My Rock قال:


> اولا انصحك ان تقرأ السطور (الاعداد) الي قبلها و بعدها لتفهم!
> 
> Luk 19:12  فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ.
> Luk 19:13  فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ.
> ...



افلا تعقلون


----------



## صوت الرب (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجا المساعدة فى تفسير انطونيوس فكري*




supermario قال:


> على هذا الرابط نجد تفسير انطونيوس فكري للإصحاح التاسع عشر فى إنجيل لوقا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Luke/19
> 
> وفى معرض تفسيره للأية 27 التى تقول
> ...


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
هذه الشبهة تم الرد عليها كاملا من قبل الحبيب My Rock على هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46725
بعد قرائتك للرد إن كان لديك أي سؤال
فاكتبه في نفس الموضوع الموجود في الرابط
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2008)

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات و يغلق للتكرار  (http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46725)


----------



## Basilius (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الرجا المساعدة فى تفسير انطونيوس فكري*

*اية العبط و الهبل و التلكيك الفارغ دة *
*اقرا المثل من اولة يا محترم و بلاش لعب عيال فاضي *
*حاجة تقرف *


----------

